# Arcor DSL: Homepage incl.?



## Hellie (7. Februar 2005)

Nach rund zwei Jahren Halb-Breitband mit der Telekom zu DSL1000-Preis haben wir uns entschieden, zu Arcor zu wechseln, incl ISDN, Telefonflat und DSL-Flat. Laut Arcor-"Verkäufer" und Homepage gehört zu diesem Tarif eine Homepage mit 500 MB Kapazität. Aber leider konnte er mir nicht sagen (und ich finde es auch selbst nicht), welche Konditionen noch dazugehören: eMail-Adressen, freier Traffic, .de-Domain?

Kann mir da zufällig jemand weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank schon mal für alle Antworten!

lg Hellie


----------



## Henselmania (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

bin auch Arcor- Kunde und mit deinem Kennwort und Namen kannst du dich hier 
einloggen und alles klar machen

http://www.arcor.de/mps/hp/hpindex.jsp 

Aber schau doch mal hier vorbei

http://www.arcor.de/pksc/home.jsp 

Dort steht alles was Arcor anbietet.


----------



## Hellie (10. Februar 2005)

Danke, auf der Seite bin ich schon rumgesurft. Nur leider bin ich noch nicht wirklich Kunde bei Arcor, kreple jetzt noch so 5 bis 6 Wochen mit der Telekom rum. Werde dann noch mal schauen, kann ja jetzt eh nichts mehr dran ändern, muss es halt auf mich zukommen lassen   

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

lg Hellie


----------

